# Smoked venison roast



## Cj7851 (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a couple venison top round (top sirloin) roast I am considering smoking. Wondering if anyone has done this and has any tips. My main concern is it coming out dry since there is basically  no fat.


----------



## Murray (Mar 26, 2020)

Any wild game I smoke or cook is alway rare for that exact reason.  My mother always used to roast  moose well done, hockey pucks weren’t as tough .


----------



## bertman (Mar 26, 2020)

We eat a lot of venison, and I've tried multiple times to smoke it. I have never had satisfactory results. At least consider a brine that includes veg or olive oil, and don't overcook.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 27, 2020)

Cj7851 said:


> I have a couple venison top round (top sirloin) roast I am considering smoking. Wondering if anyone has done this and has any tips. My main concern is it coming out dry since there is basically  no fat.



I've done it with good results, but the key was to soot for something like a smoked prime rib so smoking to rare or med rare was the way to go.  ALSO I marinated the roast for 24 or more hours to get it good and juicy and flavorful.

You basically smoke it at a lower temp to make sure u get enough smoke on it and then u can up the heat to hit temp.  You might also want to think of smoking at a really low temp and then just searing on a hot grill to get to the IT u want for a rare-med rare roast.

Here is my post on the one i did like a prime rib:





						Smoked Venison Roast like Prime Rib with QView!!!
					

This is my first ever attempt at smoked a Top and Bottom Round Venison Roast from an Axis doe I shot this season.  This was my first even Venison roast smoke and WOW it was amazing!  Pics first and then a write up after.  Top and Bottom Round Roast Marinating Both roasts on roasting rack  Bottom...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Let us know what u decide and how it comes out! :)


----------



## mike243 (Mar 27, 2020)

I loosely wrap with fatty bacon after rubbing, after a few hours in the smoke into foil, most of the time theres still plenty of fat from the bacon to help keep it moist but if not add liquid of some kind,


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 27, 2020)

Has anybody heard of "lardon" it's the process of injecting strips of fat into lean meats. It seems to be a slightly tricky process in the aspect of not making it to greasy but adding fat and good flavor.

I am thinking of a modified version of this where I make an I injection of bacon grease (just warm enough to be soft) some broth garlic etc.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2020)

I have done a few the last few that I've done went in a marinade first then I draped bacon over them to try to help keep them moist and it worked pretty good


----------



## buzzy (Mar 27, 2020)

Cj7851 said:


> Has anybody heard of "lardon" it's the process of injecting strips of fat into lean meats. It seems to be a slightly tricky process in the aspect of not making it to greasy but adding fat and good flavor.
> 
> I am thinking of a modified version of this where I make an I injection of bacon grease (just warm enough to be soft) some broth garlic etc.



What I have done is make what I call bacon spikes. Lay however many pieces of bacon you want to use on a cookie sheet. Then put in freezer. When frozen cut corner to corner. Put back in freezer. Have a knife that will reach from end to end of roast. Make slits in roast the width of bacon without cutting to outside edge. Kind of like stabbing it. Now you need to be quick on this next step. Pull a spike out of freezer an push into slit. Point first.  Pull another spike from freezer an push in from other end of slit. Keep doing this until all slits are done. If some is sticking out no big deal or trim off. Keep doing this until all slits are full. Lay a strip or 2 of bacon on top. Take roast to 142 an pull, wrap in foil & towel for at least 30 minutes Get a carry over temp of 145-147 so bacon is safe to eat. I guess you could pull earlier an pull out spikes but I believe that would be a PITA. Others have also made good suggestions.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think injecting would be a great idea and then cook to rare / med rare. I’d slice it for lunch meat.


----------



## Cj7851 (Mar 28, 2020)

Forgot to get pics before I sliced it. I did end up injecting with beef broth/bacon grease then rubbed down with my own rub. It turned out incredible smoked to 140° and let rest in a cooler. Was like butter so tender and moist practically melted in your mouth.


----------

